# A Very Special Day…



## Triple C (Aug 12, 2021)

I turned 65 a few weeks ago. Turn back the clock to 1971. I was 15 and had my first summer job. Saved up enough money to head to the local hardware-sporting goods store located on Hwy 60 headed north on the left just before you crossed Thompson Bridge out of Gainesville. (Can’t remember the name of store). 

Bought my first bow that I’d been eyeing for weeks - A Shakespeare Wonder Bow -Cascade model. 50” @45 lb. Couldnt hit the broad side of a barn with but dang it was a pretty bow. Gave it to my future BIL a few years later and forgot about it. 

I came home today and lookie here…There she is in all her glory!  BIL took tender loving care of this bow all these years. 47 years later he surprised me with this bow. I will proudly shoot it and display it until I pass it down to one of the grand kids.


----------



## Sixes (Aug 12, 2021)

Great story!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 12, 2021)

Love it.


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 13, 2021)

Very cool


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2021)

Man that is as about as cool as it gets! Are you going to try to get a deer with it?


----------



## Redbow (Aug 13, 2021)

That was nice of your BIL to return your bow. It sure looks great in the pictures, have fun with it, again. And happy belated Birthday.


----------



## Duff (Aug 13, 2021)

Great gift!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 13, 2021)

Awesome Triple C, I remember going to Gibson,s on Highway 60 when i was a kid. I think the store you are talking about was bought later on by former Braves catcher Jody Davis, from Gainesville, but not sure. I would have to carry that bow to the woods a few times this fall. Happy late Birthday.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Aug 13, 2021)

Very nice AC...  Maybe you will get you a deer or piggie with it some day.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 13, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> Man that is as about as cool as it gets! Are you going to try to get a deer with it?


I’m having a hard enuf time killing deer with my modern day Black Widow. Been deadly on pigs but only 1 deer n 1/2 dozen misses. 

Seriously, how cool would it b to take a deer with a bow I owned 51 yrs ago. Same poundage as my BW but much shorter. I will b shooting it over the nxt week and report back how I’m shooting.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 13, 2021)

Great story ! Hope you draw blood with it this year.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 15, 2021)

3C, I did that with a Bear K. Mag. that I bought back in the 70's at Kmart. Didn't know dilly squat about a bow back then. Anyway, I hunted with it one year a few years back taking squirrels, pigs and deer with it. Great story.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 15, 2021)

Awesome story!!!


----------



## Milkman (Aug 15, 2021)

Paying it forward really works!!!

That’s what you call full circle.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 23, 2021)

That's just awesome!! I suspect there will be another chapter to add about this bow. Good luck AC!!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Aug 23, 2021)

Sweet!!


----------



## Clipper (Sep 10, 2021)

Love those old bows.  That one looks to be well cared for.  I was shooting a Browning Nomad about that same time.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 11, 2021)

Great story.  Best of luck if you hunt with it this season.


----------



## chenryiv (Oct 1, 2021)

Awesome story!  Good luck, hope you get one with it.


----------



## JDBrown (Oct 3, 2021)

Great story, hope you take a deer with it. I've got a Shakespeare Sierra myself, it was given to me by a friend years ago. Sweet shooting bow, I need to take it hunting again soon.


----------

